# Workers Comp Consultation Codes



## NFBarner (May 12, 2010)

The U.S. Department of Labor, Department of Workers Compensation has posted on their website that as of 3/1/10 they will no longer be accepting consultation codes in line with Medicare's recent ruling. Any consult codes after that date will be denied. Has anyone else heard about this and also does anyone know if that applies to each state's Workers Comp or does each state make their own rules? We are in Massachusetts.  Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## mitchellde (May 12, 2010)

Each state work comp makes their own rules to a point but they do follow The US Dept of Labor rulings but it does not surprise me that they are going with Medicares new policy on consults.  Most payers are heading in that direction.


----------



## sjmccarl52 (May 12, 2010)

We are in PA and we also follow Medicare guidelines for consults for both work comp and auto.


----------



## willjv (May 12, 2010)

Each State manages their own workers' compensation program.  The rules and regulations vary from State to State.  When a federal employee is injured on the job, the claims are handled by the US Dept of Labor, Dept of Workers' Comp and checks are cut by the US Treasury Dept.  Being a division of the federal government, like CMS, it makes sense that they would adopt CMS guidelines on codes accepted.  Hope this helps.

Joyce V. Will, CPC
Coding Compliance Consultant
Vanderbilt University Medical Center
Nashville, TN


----------



## NFBarner (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for all replies.  Very much appreciated!


----------

